# Weed Management In Pastures And Hay Crops.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From the University of Tennessee.

Regards, Mike

https://extension.tennessee.edu/publications/Documents/PB1801.pdf


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

Vol said:


> From the University of Tennessee.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> https://extension.tennessee.edu/publications/Documents/PB1801.pdf


Thank you for the useful link.


----------



## KYhaymaker (Jun 7, 2018)

That is a great article. Saved it.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Very good read.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Vol.


----------

